# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Reformat e qeverisë në arsim.

## ClaY_MorE

Të gjithë kemi dëgjuar mbi reformat e qeverisë shqiptare në arsimin e mesëm dhe atë universitar.

*Ju ftoj të diskutojmë:* 

Nëse i aprovoni këto reforma apo jo?Sa rezultative ju duken reformat e ndërmarra nga qeveria?
Bashkangjitur me temën po postoj edhe një sondazh për të parë sesa dakort jeni me këto reforma.

Në sondazh keni mundësi të votoni vetëm njërën prej dy alternativave.


Diskutime të këndshme.

----------


## flory80

Ka patur ndryshim, por nuk ka bërë atë që ka premtuar!

----------

